# Deafeated Creek Park - Carthage, Tn



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

I did a search with no luck......have any of you fine folks camped at or stayed with someone at Defeated Creek Park in Carthage, TN? I am reading some great reviews of the place but haven't run across anyone that has stayed there. If you have been there please let me know your thoughts on the place. We are looking at going in July. Thanks all!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Wonderful COE campground. Have been there several times. The sewer sites are hard to get, if that's important to you. Clean bathhouses. I would highly recommend it. Take the fishing equipment, if not a boat. Our kids have a blast just fishing from the bank. Plenty of places to ride bikes too. Bait shop/small grocery is nearby. The marina has a seasonal restaurant, although we have not eaten there.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

This is one of our favorite campgrounds. It's a big campground with lots for the kids to do. We usually go three or four times a year. They have a walking/bike trail - roped-off swimming area - basketball court and playgrounds.

Let us know when you are going - we don't have any trips booked there yet - but want to get some booked. We might see you there.

action


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for the quick feedback guys. We are looking to be there the weekend before through the day after July 4th (1st - 5th). I have booked site 10


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Zoom,

You gave me a good reason to get a trip booked. We will be on site 27 and some friends of our (SOB) on site 28.

We'll look forward to seeing you there.

Hey - anybody else want to join us - maybe we can get a Mini-Rally going!

Happy Outbacking!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> (SOB)


Why would anyone want to camp with an SOB?









Mark


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > (SOB)
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want to camp with an SOB?
> ...


(s)ome (o)ther (b)rand - not the other saying


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> (s)ome (o)ther (b)rand - not the other saying


Good! Gotcha!
















Mark


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey zoom, how far is that from gatlingburg exit off I-40?
shhhhhhhhhhhh..... dont let the southeast group see this....
it will be a super mega rally by the weekend..

just kidding guy's ... i love them...









lamar

DONT NEED THE INFO.. I SEE its just too far for us..

thanks anyway...


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> hey zoom, how far is that from gatlingburg exit off I-40?
> shhhhhhhhhhhh..... dont let the southeast group see this....
> it will be a super mega rally by the weekend..
> 
> ...


Hey nut,

We are moving things around so that we can try to get in on the July 21 Rally. We were going to do the caverns for the forth holiday but have chosen this instead and are working out the details on the 21st now.....

anyway......about 30 minutes from the campground is my best recollection, others may chime in......come on......you could make this trip.......it's a long holiday weekend......you know you want to.....


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

were going to gatlinburg that long weekend.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Just read back through this post - and I thought you were going the weekend after the 4th







- so I guess we wont be there at the same time.

Oh well - looks like we might be seeing you at the Sequoyah Caverns Rally.









That's what I get for reading too fast while I'm working.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> Just read back through this post - and I thought you were going the weekend after the 4th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can always move it............. sunny

We'll warn them you're coming.....


----------

